# [SOLVED] Tablet/Smartphone With DC-AC Adapter



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hope this is in the right section... 

I'm moving from MI to FL at the end of the month and will be driving a uhaul truck down there. I was planning on purchasing a DC to AC adapter for the cab so I can keep my Toshiba Thrive and LG Smartphone charged on the road. 

12 Volt DC Car Cigarette Lighter to Home 110 AC Wall Outlet UAB Power Inverter | eBay

This is what I was going to purchase but I want to make sure this will work first. I see in the specs it says this will not work for "notebook computers or other high end appliances." 

What crucial information do I need to know about the voltage here to know if this adapter will adequately keep my Thrive and Smartphone charged?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Tablet/Smartphone With DC-AC Adapter*

Hi shewillnotdie :wave:

Sorry, that inverter doesn't supply enough amperage for a laptop/notebook, although your phone will be OK. You need a larger version of that adaptor, but I'm in the UK and can only find listings for 220V versions (UK-mains) :sigh:


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Tablet/Smartphone With DC-AC Adapter*

Hey WereBo! Thanks for the response. Well I don't need to power a laptop/notebook, rather a Tablet. A Toshiba Thrive. What amount of amperage should I be looking for in the adapter for it to work?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Tablet/Smartphone With DC-AC Adapter*

tablets would be iffy. personally I would not purchase it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Tablet/Smartphone With DC-AC Adapter*

From what I can discover, the Thrive needs 19volts at 1.6 (1.58) amps - Apparently, this should do the trick, but you'd still need t'other charger too, for the LG-smartphone - *Link*


----------



## shewillnotdie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Tablet/Smartphone With DC-AC Adapter*

Okay. Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to pass on it since it doesn't seem to be a sure thing whether it will work or not.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Fair enough, if you're taking an overnight break on the journey, you should be able to recharge at the hotel/motel/whatever :wink:


----------

